# Recommendations on Wood for Shrimp?



## briggy (Jul 6, 2014)

Smoking tomatoes, red/orange peppers, jalepeno, mushrooms, and shrimp for an Alfredo dish.   Thinking of Pecan, any recommendations?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello.  You can smoke ANYTHING  with any type ( safe ) wood.  It is a matter of taste.  Reading your list I would say  Pecan would be great     ,BUT!!!  if you smoke raw shrimp for more than 1-2 minutes  you will lose the taste of the shrimp.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## briggy (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Danny- will post pics of the finished product in a separate forum.


----------

